# Swing traineres



## Evesdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Having a look at buying a swing trainer soon. The two that have caught my eye are the david leadbetter (one with the balls on a pole) and the momentus (heavy club). anyone used or have any views on these??


----------



## MarylandGolfer (Apr 30, 2006)

The two products you mention serve different purposes. What are you trying to accomplish? There are tons of products out there. Some good and some just gimmicks. Your biggest bang for the buck are some lessons.


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 18, 2006)

*lessons*

I plan on having more lessons but want something i can practice with at home etc. The momentus i can actually hit a ball with, while the leadbetter is more just swing.


----------

